# Did I find a roach dropping or Mouse dropping?



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

readerrw07 said:


> This seems like the best place to ask this. I apologize if this is in the wrong place. While cleaning my desk off today, I found droppings of some form. It was a single pellet-shaped piece of dropping, like a very mini-version of pellet-shaped fish food, I'd say about half the size of a grain of rice, looked pretty cylidrical (best example I could give) I'm unsure if it is roach or mouse. How would I know the difference? Also, I apologize for not having a photo. I'm kinda paranoid about touching stuff like droppings and possibly contaminating other stuff, so handling a phone/camera to take the photo was out of the question for me. I'm really sorry I cant give more info or a picture


So you ask for help but you are not willing to help because you cannot handle a camera near the feces. 
Whatever...
Large roach feces have ridges along their length and they are almost a perfect cylinder. Mouse feces are less uniform in shape.
"Pick one" :whistling2:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Mouse feces look like fish food pellets. Roach eggs are usually tan colored. With that. With one Roach egg. You usually have 50 to 100 baby Roaches.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Mouse feces look like fish food pellets. Roach eggs are usually tan colored. With that. With one Roach egg. You usually have 50 to 100 baby Roaches.


Ideally you should compare roach eggs to mouse eggs :wink:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually a roach egg looks like a bug has shed its exoskeleton. Still regardless nasty stuff if the OP found something on their desk that should not be there.

I have had to clean off some nasty desks. Usually we took the keyboards, mice and headsets and tossed them into the garbage. They were just that nasty.

You would actually have to wear gloves and a mask while cleaning the nastiness from the hoarders that worked at the workstation.

Our office that I used to work in was relocated temporarily for one day due to a power outage. The office we went to. Had workstations that none of the keyboards and mice had been cleaned for at least ten years.

They were so bad. The fuzz they were growing on them was just pure nastiness. When you got done or had to go do something. You washed your hands. You would not touch your face or other parts of your body. In fear that you would catch something.


----------

